# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly News: Issue #63

## boredandblogging.com

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue #63 for the week October 21st - October 27th, 2007. In this issue we cover new MOTU Team members and MOTU council changes, the release of Full Circle Magazine #6, the release of Launchpad 1.1.10, the Ubunteros Tribe on TribalWars, Ubuntu Forum News, and, as always, much much more!

*In This Issue*New MOTU Team Members and MOTU Council ChangesFull Circle Magazine Issue #6 is outLaunchpad 1.1.10 ReleasedUbunteros Tribe on TribalWarsUbuntu Forums NewsIn The Press and In The BlogosphereMeetings and EventsUpdates and security for 6.06, 6.10, 7.04, and 7.10Translation statsBug Stats*General Community News*

*New MOTU Team Members and Council Changes*Steve Langasek became MOTU. As part of his release management duties, he did a bunch of uploads and everybody is happy to have him in the team. http://launchpad.net/~vorlonAfter great work on the Desktop Team Loïc Minier is now a MOTU. Go `lool`! http://launchpad.net/~loolSøren Hansen and Michael Bienia joined the MOTU Council, Gauvain Pocentek and Stefan Potyra retired from it. The MOTU Council is taking care of MOTU membership approvals and the body of governance for the MOTU team. http://launchpad.net/~shawarma and http://launchpad.net/~geser*Full Circle Magazine Issue #6 is out*

Contains :Step-by-Step Ubuntu Feisty > Gutsy upgradeHow-To : Run Photoshop Plugins in GIMP, Set up Samba and Scribus pt.6.Top 5 - Racing Games.Interview with John Philips (Open Font Library).Letters, Q&A, MyDesktop and more!Get it while it's hot! http://www.fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-6/

*Hardy Heron is open for uploads*

The doors are now open for uploads to Hardy Heron, the next in the Ubuntu line of releases, due for release in the first half of 2008. Read more at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/000348.html.

*Launchpad News*

*Launchpad 1.1.10 Released*

Let's take a look at some of the highlights:Faster translations imports: more efficient import process to avoid queues at busy times.New badges in branch listings: highlight mirroring errors and branches that have blueprint links.Create FAQs from solved as well as open questions.Easier sprint admin: meeting organisers can now download a CSV file of attendee details.Adding a bug watch now checks for dupes: Launchpad will show all bugs that share a bug watch. Ideal for finding duplicate reports.File downloads: product and series owners can now add downloadable files to a project.PPA packages are now overridden to the main component and can be built against all Ubuntu components.Read more at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/la...er/002558.html.

*Ubuntu Forums News*Ubuntu Forums Interviews - MetalMusicAddict is under the spotlight for this week's interview (there was no interview last week due to the Gutsy release). He is part of the Ubuntu Studio crew, and a leading contributor on the Ubuntu Forums. Please read the complete article here: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/10...almusicaddict/Share your Ubuntu Gusty upgrade/install experience - Like for every Ubuntu release, a poll has been created to share your Gusty experience with the community: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580852. In addition, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3592625 summarizes the results of the previous polls for previous releases (for Dapper-Edgy-Feisty).UWN Feedback - You can also read the UWN in a specific UF sub-forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=243. The threads are open for comments, so please give us feedback regarding the UWN issues, especially the current one that will always be sticky. You can grab the RSS feed for the UWN sub-forum here: http://ubuntuforums.org/external.php?forumids=243.All time UF connected user record - Just after Gutsy was released, the number of active users on UF have dramatically increased. Most users ever online was 11,934, on october 23rd, 2007 at 07:49 PM UTC. The servers have absorbed the shock wave, Yay!New Hardy sub forums - As Gutsy was released, a section for the development (currently Hardy Heron) release was created, and the former Gusty development was closed. As usual, you will find the Idea-pool (posting and discussing your ideas that could possibly make it into the Hardy Heron release of Ubuntu) and Dev-Link (this forum allows developers to ask questions and have the user base reply) sections. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=305*In The Press*Little Ubuntu chipping away at mighty Microsoft - Anthony Doesburg says that while Windows has more than 95% of the market and Linux has 1%, in terms of sales, the Linux share is under-reported. But Canonical is making strides by making arrangements with vendors like Dell. Don Christie, president of the New Zealand Open Source Society, argues that even though the OS might be 10% of a computer's cost, small businesses who watch their cash flow carefully, would benefit from Linux. http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/3/...0470772&pnum=0Microsofts top 10 reasons to upgrade to Ubuntu Linux, not Vista - Microsoft have listed 100 reasons to upgrade to Vista from XP, ranging from usability to security. David M Williams says users would be better off moving to Ubuntu than Vista. Moving away from Internet Explorer to Firefox prevents security issues since it is not integrated into the base OS. The filesystem in Ubuntu doesn't require constant defragmenting, something XP and Vista cannot boast. Windows has a legacy of users who are running as local administrators, where it is easier to be infected with virii and accidently damage the system. Linux users operate under a limited user account and have to make a conscious effort to become root. http://www.itwire.com/content/view/14937/53/The Open Source Challenge. How to replace Windows completely with Ubuntu. - Ashton Mills rates how easily different tasks can be done in Ubuntu compared to Windows. The GNOME desktop is rated as good as Windows, while the update manager performs significantly better to anything provided by Windows. Browsing works well, but media playback is a hassle. Even though Ashton acknowledges that licensing issues are not the fault of Ubuntu or Linux, they can be rectified relatively easily by the end-user. Nautilus works well for burning CDs and DVDs and handling network shares. MP3 encoding required some work, but interacting with an iPod was optimal. Read more at http://apcmag.com/node/6574Ubuntu: where to from here? - Sam Varghese writes that Ubuntu will eventually need to include proprietary software to not only compete with Windows for marketshare, but also other Linux distributions. The Ubuntu Live CD does not provide drivers for a comon wireless card, which decreases the chance of Ubuntu being adopted. Instead, the Mandriva 2008 Live CD and PCLinuxOS allow the users to copy drivers from a Windows partition. Applications like Flash will need to be installed by default to attract the average desktop enthusiast. Sam thinks Mark Shuttleworth will receive criticism if such moves were made, but they are necessary to get larger marketshare. http://www.itwire.com/content/view/14966/1090/How Is Ubuntu Doing as a Server Platform? - Timothy Prickett Morgan discusses how it is difficult to "assess how well or poorly Ubuntu is doing on servers." Similar to other Linux distributions and companies like Sun Microsystems, Canonical does not release the number of licenses under support. Open source mail server vendor Zimbra and content management software maker Alfresco Software say Ubuntu is used second most as a deployment platform. There are two high-profile companies using Ubuntu on servers: "The WayBack Machine, a historical archive of the Web, is powered by 1,500 Ubuntu servers, and Joost, the free TV programming site, is also powered by Ubuntu." http://www.itjungle.com/tlb/tlb102307-story07.htmlUbuntu 7.10 is outstanding - Jeremy LaCroix writes that "[it's] not a perfect release, and it does feel somewhat rushed, but it is a step in the right direction that will ultimately lead to a more stable long-term support release this spring." Games such as Neverball, Frozen Bubble, Tux Racer, Chromium and Doom 3 worked as expected. Jeremy notes that "even with desktop effects enabled, performance while playing 3-D games on my system didn't seem to drop." http://www.linux.com/feature/120112Windows to desktop Linux in three easy steps - Neil McAllister provides compelling reasons to try Linux: free, secure, compatible, lightweight, and well supported. He discusses downloading ISOs directly or using BitTorrent. To check hardware compatibility, Neal recommends trying the Live CD for a thorough test drive. http://www.linuxworld.com.au/index.p...2;fp;16;fpid;0Ubuntu 7.10 Pragmatic Visual Presentation Critique - A blogger tries to "shed a brighter light on areas that have been neglected due to shortage of time and resources, usability testing, and various software and artwork defects." Terminology during installation should be simplified. Instead of listing Linux device names, "Disk 1" and "Disk 2" may be more appropriate. Some icons included in the default Gutsy installation do not scale properly. The writer believes that "[you] either do it all correctly the first time, and make a 100% commitment or youre going to hurt someones overall impression of the software." Read more at http://architectfantasy.com/?p=1*In The Blogosphere*Vista versus The Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 - Rupert Goodwins currently uses seven computers, three run XP, one uses Ubuntu 6.06, two are now using Ubuntu 7.10, and one uses Vista. In addition, he also has a work computer loaded with Ubuntu on which he does just about everything office related. When updating his work computer from 7.04 to 7.10 all it took was a single click of the system software manager, and about ten minutes of downtime. He found Gutsy to be really nice and especially enjoyed the various windows animations. The upgrade at home however, did not go as easily. Reinstalling from scratch meant having to resolve certain problems that were back from the Feisty Fawn version. In particular, a stubborn refusal by the system to set the resolution of the screen properly. Having used Ubuntu for the best part of a year, he is a fan, but wonders why he is so much more at home with Ubuntu than Vista? It boils down to one abiding impression: Ubuntu goes out of its way to get out of your way, even if it doesn't succeed all the time. Vista goes out of its way to be Vista and enforce the Vista way. You must conform regardless of the implications. http://community.zdnet.co.uk/blog/0,...331777b,00.htmWhy I've moved from Vista to Ubuntu 7.10 - Matt Loney has been using Windows since it was battling for desktop supremacy with GEM in the early 90s. Since the late 90s he has dabbled with Linux, but there have always been compelling reasons to return to, or stick with, Windows. No more, for two reasons: Vista, and Ubuntu 7.10 (ala Gutsy Gibbon). Ubuntu has the slickest installation yet to be found on any OS. It also has a wonderfully useful and responsive 3D desktop, in the shape of Compiz Fusion. Ubuntu is fast, and is like a fresh breeze blowing through after my weeks of gazing at Vista, waiting for something to happen. Have we reached the beginning of the tipping point? I think we may just have. http://community.zdnet.co.uk/blog/0,...331758b,00.htmWhy Ubuntu (Still) Sucks - Part 1: Applications - Randall Kennedy states:"The new Ubuntu sucks - at least when compared to Windows Vista." Yes, it's free. And yes, it's better than the previous release, Ubuntu 7.04 "Fiesty Fawn" (Yawn?). However, at heart it's still just another Gnome-based Linux distribution and, as such, remains well behind the curve when it comes to desktop sophistication. A case in point is the new search feature. Much noise has been made about Canonical's decision to switch to the newer Tracker search engine. With Vista, search isn't simply an afterthought. It permeates every nook and cranny of the Windows shell. Bottom Line: Ubuntu, like all Linux distributions, is supposed to be all about power and choice. However, when stacked-up against Vista's robust, pervasive integrated search mechanism, Ubuntu looks more like a lightweight poser than a real challenger. http://weblog.infoworld.com/enterpri...untu_stil.htmlWhy Ubuntu (Still) Sucks - Part 2: Compiz Fusion - In part 2 of his article, Randall Kennedy tells us that a recent video on You Tube is all about the new "eye candy" in Windows and Ubuntu. The whole demo takes place against the backdrop of a pulsing bit of techno beat, making for a decidedly surreal experience. It's Ubuntu with Compiz Fusion enabled - a.k.a. Linux on crack. Of course, like most attempts by the Linux community to parrot Windows Vista, the aforementioned "eye candy showdown" misses the forest for the trees. Yes, Vista includes some new effects and animations. However, unlike Linux and the whole Compiz Fusion head trip, the effects in Vista serve a practical purpose. Bottom Line: Is Vista Aero "eye candy?" Yes, but with a purpose: To make the user interface easier to understand and navigate. By contrast, Compiz Fusion is nothing more than a me-too attempt to make Linux look prettier than it really is. http://weblog.infoworld.com/enterpri...tu_stil_1.htmlWhy Ubuntu (Still) Sucks - Part3: X11 - Randall Kennedy says "it's a rite of passage". All new Linux users must face that ultimate test of courage and conviction: Fixing a broken video card configuration. Way back when (circa 1992), we "bleeding edge" NT users had to suffer through all sorts of video card-related maladies. And with no command line-only environment to boot into, we were truly and utterly hosed. Then someone at Microsoft got smart, and developed the "VGA boot" option. Yes, with Ubuntu, you too can experience what it's like to render your desktop inaccessible. In fact, with Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon," you now have two (count em, two) separate (redundant?) control panels from which to launch your video mal-configuration odyssey. So, everybody, let's call up Mr. Peabody, fire-up the "wayback machine," and party like it's 1992! With Ubuntu! http://weblog.infoworld.com/enterpri...tu_stil_2.htmlWhy Ubuntu (Still) Sucks - Part 4: Applications - Randall Kennedy tells us that an operating system is only as good as the applications that run on it. Combine that with the old saw, "you get what you pay for," and you begin to appreciate why a thriving, commercial, 3rd-party development community is essential to building a lasting presence in the marketplace. Without it, you get something like, well, Ubuntu. Yes, Ubuntu ships with applications. And yes, you can download whole bit buckets full of additional ones from the various repositories. However, quantity rarely yields quality, and in the case of Ubuntu's application library (and that of Linux in general), the quality often falls well below the standards that most PC (or even Mac) customers have come to expect. http://weblog.infoworld.com/enterpri...tu_stil_3.htmlWhy Ubuntu (Still) Sucks - Part 5: Epilogue - Randall Kennedy finishes up his series of articles by explaining about an earlier article concerning the departure of Mr. Con Kolivas from the Linux kernel development scene. While he expected to take at least some heat for daring to comment on such an intimate Linux political issue, he was genuinely shocked by the comments he received. He believes that he has now totally misjudged the Linux connunity, and the hype about sharing knowledge and working together. Instead he believes he got a glimpse of the real face of the Linux community, the inmature, mom's basement-dwelling, pimple-faced geek side that the Red Hats, Novells and Canonicals of this world don't want you to see. Here, for the whole world to see, is the face of the Linux community - every "f-this" and "n-word" that preserved for all eternity in the digital ether of cyberspace. http://weblog.infoworld.com/enterpri...tu_stil_4.htmlSoftware Review: Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon"(Kevin Eagan) - It may have taken a while, but Linux is finally starting to inch its way out of the dark corners of hobbyist computing and onto the battlefield between Microsoft and Apple. Sure, Linux has dominated the server market for a while now, but for the most part, its desktop and home computer offerings have, until recently, depended heavily on hacking and command-line skills. That's something the average computer user doesn't want to bother with at all. Then came along Ubuntu, a Linux distribution promising to be "Linux for human beings," something even grandma can understand and use. Ubuntu sponsor Canonical has released a version of Ubuntu that is elegant, fast, and easy to use straight out of the box. Ubuntu 7.10, also known as "Gutsy Gibbon," shows us that Linux can finally play with the giants and conquer some territory along the way. http://blogcritics.org/archives/2007/10/20/153643.phpThe Perfect Desktop - Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon"(o.meyer) - This document describes how to set up an Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon" desktop. The result is a fast, secure and extendable system that provides all you need for daily work and entertainment. About 23.000 packages are available in the repositories. This howto is a practical guide without any warranty - it doesn't cover the theoretical backgrounds. There are many ways to set up such a system - this is the way the author chose. http://www.howtoforge.com/the_perfec...u_gutsy_gibbonUbuntu 7.10 Gibbon swings on the Asus Eee - After receiving an Asus Eee to play with, Ruper Goodwins tells us that this laptop is one that everyone who's seen it is going want to buy. It was an inherited machine, and the previous user had nucked the Xandrose Linux OS it came supplied with. So he decided to install Ubuntu 7.10 and give Gutsy another spin. The performance is great - Ubuntu is very comfortable with the 900MHz Celeron, and while it does have a CPU cooling fan it's inaudible. You won't have the greatest of times with the VGA resolution or the rather spongy twee little keyboard - but they're very usable. http://community.zdnet.co.uk/blog/0,...331777b,00.htmUbuntu Linux  So Close to the Masses but Massively Far - Mike's blog tells us that:Ubuntu Linux is one of the best open source solutions that the world has ever seen. It is a free and powerful operating system that includes, by default, most of the tools that people need on a daily basis to get work done on a computer. It is a matter of time before Linux becomes more widely used but Im afraid that it is just not yet. Computer users demand to play games and almost all games are made for Windows. Businesses require usage of Windows only software and often cannot afford to train employees on new computer systems. Ubuntu, the forefront Linux distribution, has most support from amateur and professional developers. It has the momentum to become the de-facto operating system for some. Ubuntu just needs more time to mature for the majority. http://www.blog.mikehmayer.com/?p=144Ubuntu / Kubuntu Linux 7.10 Review - Fantastic! - After reviewing the Final release versions, (in particular the KDE desktop flavored Kubuntu 7.10 distribution), Mike Ederhart states that a Windows desktop-replacement is finally here! This latest round of Linux distributions, in particular the Ubuntu and Kubuntu 7.10 releases, show all signs of being completely capable of a full Microsoft Windows desktop replacement operating system product. After seeing the power and simplicity of this latest distribution release, he wonders why so many people have never even tried Linux. Perhaps it has most to do with the fact that Microsoft has worked deals with nearly ever major manufacturer to include it with every piece of PC hardware shipped. If new computer buyers had to go out and choose an operating system (and actually pay for it separately), he believes they'd quickly discover that not only can you save money on an OS, but also enjoy similar features, power, and flexibility without being tied to Microsoft forever. http://suretalent.blogspot.com/2007/...10-review.html*In Other News*

*TribalWars*
On October 20th, Tiago Faria has founded the Ubunteros Tribe on TribalWars, a free browser based MMOG. The story takes place in a medieval village that will grow, develop and fight other villages. Please read all about how to join the fun and basic recommendations here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TribalWars

*Ubuntu Hard Drive Wear and Tear*
There has been some discussion on blogs that laptop-mode may cause hard drives to wear out quickly. Hard drives are rated for a certain number of load/unload cycles and enabling power management through laptop-mode may reduce the lifespan of the hard drive. The culprit is most likely the default BIOS or firmware settings, which Ubuntu does not change. Read the blog post mentioning this at http://www.linux-hero.com/rant/expla...-wear-and-tear and Matthew Garrett's response at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77672.html.

*Meetings and Events*

*Monday, October 29, 2007*

==== Scribes Team Meeting ====Start: 8:30 UTCEnd: 9:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-scribesAgenda: Non set as of this publication*Tuesday, October 30, 2007*

==== Kernel Team Meeting ====Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 17:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting==== New York Loco Meeting ====Start: 18:00 America/New YorkEnd: 19:30 America/New YorkLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-newyorkAgenda: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NewYorkTeam*Wednesday, October 31, 2007*

==== Edubuntu Team Meeting ====Start: 12:00 UTCEnd: 14:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuMeetingAgenda*Updates and security for 6.06, 6.10, 7.04, and 7.10*

*Security Updates*[USN-531-1] dhcp vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/000608.html[USN-532-1] nagios-plugins vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/000609.html[USN-533-1] util-linux vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/000610.html[USN-534-1] OpenSSL vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/000611.html[USN-501-2] Ghostscript vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/000612.html[USN-535-1] Firefox vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/000613.html[USN-531-2] dhcp vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/000614.html[USN-536-1] Thunderbird vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/000615.html[USN-537-1] gnome-screensaver vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/000616.html[USN-538-1] libpng vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/000617.html*Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Updates*Accepted linux-source-2.6.15 2.6.15-51.61 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012549.htmlAccepted linux-backports-modules-2.6.15 2.6.15-51.2 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012550.htmlAccepted linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 2.6.15.12-51.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012551.htmlAccepted dhcp 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu0.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012552.htmlAccepted nagios-plugins 1.4.2-5ubuntu3.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012553.htmlAccepted util-linux 2.12r-4ubuntu6.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012554.htmlAccepted openssl 0.9.8a-7ubuntu0.5 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012555.htmlAccepted firefox 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.14~prepatch071011b-0ubuntu1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012556.htmlAccepted linux-source-2.6.15 2.6.15-51.62 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012557.htmlAccepted linux-source-2.6.15 2.6.15-51.63 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012558.htmlAccepted linux-meta 2.6.15.51 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012559.htmlAccepted debian-installer 20051026ubuntu36.10 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012560.htmlAccepted linux-backports-modules-2.6.15 2.6.15-51.3 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012561.html*Ubuntu 6.10 Updates*Accepted dhcp 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ed...er/008441.htmlAccepted nagios-plugins 1.4.3.0cvs.20060707-3ubuntu0.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ed...er/008442.htmlAccepted util-linux 2.12r-11ubuntu2.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ed...er/008443.htmlAccepted openssl 0.9.8b-2ubuntu2.2 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ed...er/008444.htmlAccepted gs-gpl 8.50-1.1ubuntu1.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ed...er/008445.htmlAccepted firefox 2.0.0.8+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ed...er/008446.html*Ubuntu 7.04 Updates*Accepted dhcp 2.0pl5-19.5ubuntu2.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/fe...er/008769.htmlAccepted nagios-plugins 1.4.5-2ubuntu0.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/fe...er/008770.htmlAccepted util-linux 2.12r-17ubuntu2.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/fe...er/008771.htmlAccepted openssl 0.9.8c-4ubuntu0.2 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/fe...er/008772.htmlAccepted gs-gpl 8.54.dfsg.1-5ubuntu0.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/fe...er/008773.htmlAccepted firefox 2.0.0.8+1nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/fe...er/008774.html*Ubuntu 7.10 Updates*Accepted kdesudo 1.1-0ubuntu2.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009972.htmlAccepted kdelibs 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu3.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009973.htmlAccepted mythbuntu-control-centre 0.10-0ubuntu1.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009974.htmlAccepted apt 0.7.6ubuntu14.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009975.htmlAccepted adept 2.1.3ubuntu17.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009976.htmlAccepted gnumed-client 0.2.6.3-1ubuntu0.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009977.htmlAccepted ps3-kboot 20070824-1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009978.htmlAccepted gnome-panel 1:2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009979.htmlAccepted libgnomeui 2.20.1.1-0ubuntu1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009980.htmlAccepted gedit 2.20.3-0ubuntu1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009981.htmlAccepted tomboy 0.8.1-0ubuntu1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009982.htmlAccepted seahorse 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009983.htmlAccepted libwnck 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009984.htmlAccepted evince 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009985.htmlAccepted gtk2-engines 1:2.12.2-0ubuntu1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009986.htmlAccepted ghostscript 8.61.dfsg.1~svn8187-0ubuntu3.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009987.htmlAccepted pango1.0 1.18.3-0ubuntu1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009988.htmlAccepted dhcp 2.0pl5dfsg1-20ubuntu1.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009989.htmlAccepted nagios-plugins 1.4.8-2.1ubuntu1.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009990.htmlAccepted openssl 0.9.8e-5ubuntu3.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009991.htmlAccepted ghostscript 8.61.dfsg.1~svn8187-0ubuntu3.2 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009992.htmlAccepted firefox 2.0.0.8+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009993.htmlAccepted gdm 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009994.htmlAccepted evolution 2.12.1-0ubuntu1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009995.htmlAccepted evolution-data-server 1.12.1-0ubuntu1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009996.htmlAccepted gnome-control-center 1:2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009997.htmlAccepted sound-juicer 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009998.htmlAccepted glibc 2.6.1-1ubuntu10 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/009999.htmlAccepted: bittorrent 3.4.2-11ubuntu3~7.10 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/010000.htmlAccepted: hwdb-client 0.6.11.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/010001.htmlAccepted: qt-x11-free 3:3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu11.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/010002.htmlAccepted: usplash-theme-ubuntustudio 0.15.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/010003.htmlAccepted: hplip 2.7.7.dfsg.1-0ubuntu5.1 (source) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gu...er/010004.html*Bug Stats*Open (35992) +1193 # over last weekCritical (19) +1 # over last weekUnconfirmed (19410) +629 # over last weekUnassigned (27515) +958 # over last weekAll bugs ever reported (132161) +2200 # over last weekAs always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats*

 1. Spanish (16658) -1049 # over last week
 2. French (38347) -839 # over last week
 3. Swedish (51364) +849 # over last week
 4. English-UK (51513) -5213 # over last week
 5. German (65397) -330 # over last week

Remaining string to translate in Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:Nick AliIsabelle DuchatelleJohn CrawfordAnd many others*RSS*

You can subscribe to the UWN feed at: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Feedback*

If you would like to submit an idea or story you think is worth appearing on the UWN, please send them to ubuntu-marketing-submissions@lists.ubuntu.com.
This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Marketing Team. Please feel free to contact us regarding any concerns or suggestions by either sending an email to ubuntu-marketing@lists.ubuntu.com or by using any of the other methods on the Ubuntu Marketing Team Contact Information Page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam). If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send then ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

----------

